# Moving to UK From USA - Will work in Canary Wharf



## eben23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi everyone

Hope one of you can help me with my query


Looking to move sometime in August
Have 2 children - 5 and 3
Dont plan to buy a car
Looking for a fully furnished place around 700 per week max
Do utilities normally come included in the rent
Need a good primary school within walking distance
Need a tube station within walking distance - or I can bike to work too
Not looking for a party atomosphere like central london

If you can kindly provide me your suggestions, greatly appreciated.

Thank you
Ben


----------



## Captain Planet (Jun 8, 2010)

eben23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope one of you can help me with my query
> 
> ...


you should go to United Kingdom jobs, cars, property, free classifieds and more - Gumtree.com and do a quick search you should be able to find something


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

eben23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope one of you can help me with my query
> 
> ...




Hi Ben!

Firstly, congratulations on your decision to move to England! I work in Canary Wharf, too - it's quite a fun place to work, and close to town.

Anyway, on to your list of questions:

August is a great time to move. Rents usually go up toward the end of August, though, as school and university terms start. 

Canary Wharf is good as it is eminently commutable from lots of different areas of London. I’m guessing you want a safe, quiet area with good transport links but other families and decent schools for your kids. 

Therefore, I’d suggest having a look at maybe somewhere like Hampstead:

•	Hampstead is great for families – you have Hampstead Heath, so loads of outside space, it’s very nice area with lots of lovely houses and quite family oriented. There is incidentally a fairly strong US expat scene here, too.
•	If it’s a private prep school you are after, Devonshire House school in Hampstead has got good feedback.
•	In terms of State school, Holy Trinity C of E Primary School has some amazing parent reviews. For a list of other state schools, see Camden state primary schools list top best find reviews
•	Getting to work is easy – for an example, if your nearest tube were Hampstead, you’d get the Northern line to London Bridge and change onto the Jubilee line to Canary Wharf. Would take you just over half an hour. Check tfl.gov.uk for journey info from other places.
•	However, your money won’t go as far here as it would in, say Wimbledon, Richmond or Dulwich, which are also nice areas to live with families. Have a look at primelocation.com for idea of what your money will get you in different areas.

Anyway - Best of luck!

Jessica


----------



## eben23 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi Jessica

Thank you very much for your detailed reply. Based on your suggestions, we are looking at Hampstead now. I will let you know how the search goes.

Thanks again
Eben


----------



## Jessica_Williams (Jan 21, 2009)

You are very welcome, Eben. Please do let me know if there is anything else at all I can help with - and best of luck for the move!

All the best,

Jessica


----------



## Mr Sides (Jul 6, 2010)

*Renting Around Canary Wharf*

Hi Ben,

My wife is the accountant for a real estate agent in Docklands (Canary Wharf area). They have rentals on their books, with excellent transport links

I am sure they can help with all your questions, and suggest suitable accommodations.

The company is called Fisks, manager is James Pring. My wife's email: [email protected]. Email Tina and she will connect to you to the appropriate person.

Note: The site will not let me post a URL! Use fisks period co period uk!

You have picked a good time to move, as the weather is excellent this summer. Good luck and I hope this helps!

Kind regards

Steve Webster







eben23 said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Hope one of you can help me with my query
> 
> ...


----------

